# Finally adopted!



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

I suppose this is where this post goes.

These cats are not owned by me, but since I'm at the sanctuary 4 times a week, and am in charge of monitoring the cats for behavior and health issues, I sort of consider them as "mine" anyway.

I have been volunteering for 3 years. Some cats have been there a couple years before that. These are all adults (we don't like to put kittens younger than 6 months in here)... and while none are really "special needs", it seems nobody wants them!
Well, a couple finally got homes!

Goldie, a brown tabby, got adopted last weekend. I don't know the story of her adoption, as I wasn't there, but what I do know, is... "It's about time!" LOL

Today Gracie got adopted. She has the ID # of 5... so that means she's one of the first cats in the sanctuary about 4 years ago! She is a gorgeous long-haired gray cat with green eyes. She loves people, but isn't very fond of other cats. Always hiding in a snuggle box or 'cave' of the cat towers.
This weekend was "double day" adoptions at Petco. After all the volunteers had gone home, some lady that was shopping around saw Gracie and instantly fell in love. She called the supervisor, and was told that tomorrow they'd be there for more adoptions.
So she came in today, and got Gracie out of the cage. Gracie snuggled in her lap, purred, and just "clicked". So the lady took her right away!
FINALLY! YAY!

I'm hoping this is a new trend. There are about 45 cats at the sanctuary, many having lived there 3+ years. Everybody seems to want kittens, so all the adults get overlooked because they're not "cute" or as playful. 
Now, if we could do at least 1 sanctuary cat a weekend, and not get any more brought in (yeah, right), we could have the place emptied in a year!

But it always seems for every 1 cat that goes out, 2 come in. SIGH. Oh well, I'd much rather have them at the sanctuary than out on the street or in a euthanasia chamber!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Yay for Goldie and Gracie!! How wonderful they found good homes.


----------



## BiddiMom (Sep 2, 2011)

Awe, that's so sweet! I'm very glad they found good homes. Actually, I prefer adopting adult cats. Patches and Ra, my 2 previous cats but both deceased, were older when I adopted them. Well, not really older, but not little bitty kittens. Ra was over a year, and I don't remember how old patches was but she was fully grown. I tend to like older cats more because they seem to be more loving and wanting of attention. How I ended up with the two kittens I have now I'll never know hahaha.


----------



## Vivid Dawn (May 31, 2010)

Just like I thought... we got out Gracie yesterday (wasn't my day for volunteering), and I get there today and a new one is in the quarantine room. Sheesh!


----------

